# Systemstabilität testen mittels 3DMark?



## insekt (29. Januar 2009)

*Systemstabilität testen mittels 3DMark?*

Hallo,
kann ich davon ausgehen, dass mein System stabil läuft wenn es einen 3DMark ohne Probleme schafft?
Oder brauche ich dafür zwingend noch Prime95 um die Stabilität zu testen.
Ich installiere nur ungern viele Programme wegen einer Sache, im Grunde will ich nur wissen ob mein komplettes System inkl. Grafikkarte nach dem Übertakten noch stabil läuft und wieviel das übertakten gebracht hat.
Wobei Stabilität des Gesamtsystems (Prime95 überprüft ja nicht die Grafikkarte) dabei wichtiger ist.
Kennt ihr dafür sonst noch gute Programme außer 3DMark und Prime95,
vielleicht eines was Stabilität von CPU und Grafikkarte überprüft?

insekt


----------



## Demcy (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Systemstabilität testen mittels 3DMark?*

Du wirst wohl nicht drum herum kommen Prime95 zu benutzen 6 Stunden CPU+RAM reichen meiner meinung nach aus.

3Dmark min 10 loops für in höchsten einstellungen  für die Graka 

So mach ich es immer für nen Stable-Test 

Wenn ich mich irre belehrt mich eines besseren


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Systemstabilität testen mittels 3DMark?*

Die Grafikkarte testet du am besten mit Furmark!

CPU mit Prime und den Speicher mit Memtest86+.

CPU und GraKa kannst du auch zusammenfassen indem du den 3dmark in einer schleife laufen lässt und gleichzeitig noch prime


----------



## OctoCore (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Systemstabilität testen mittels 3DMark?*

Sechs Stunden sind klar zu wenig. Der Prozessor kann auch noch nach 12 Stunden floppen. 24 Std sind eher zu empfehlen. Und den 3DMark nicht einzeln hinterher, sondern im Loop während Prime läuft, selbstverständlich in der höchstmöglichen Auflösung mit max. AA & AF.
Und auch wenn die Hardware das fehlerfrei übersteht, ist das keine Garantie auf Fehlerfreiheit. Um Luft zu haben, taktet man anschließend für den Normalbetrieb ne Ecke runter.
Ich weiß, ist echt schwer, 24 Stunden auf den Rechner zu verzichten.


----------



## insekt (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Systemstabilität testen mittels 3DMark?*

Sind solche Extremen Stresstests echt nötig wenn ich meinen Rechner nur um ca. 10-15% übertakten will? Ich wollte mir jetzt demnächst nen Phenom II 940 BE holen, den kann man ja über den Multiplikator übertakten und an die Grafikkarte wollte ich auch nur über den Treiber ran.
Nicht dass ich nicht 24h auf den Rechner verzichten könnte  , aber evtl. muss das ja garnicht sein.
Klar, sicher ist sicher aber reicht es nicht in so einem Fall 3D Mark 10x in Schleife laufen zu lassen, inkl. CPU Tests? Der Speicher bleibt ja vom Multiplikator unberührt (oder?).

Noch was zum Thema Temperaturen auslesen, bislang hab ich meine Temperaturen immer über das BIOS geprüft und wollte die Grafikkarten Temperatur dann über den Treiber kontrollieren. Oder würdet ihr eher ein externes Programm empfehlen? Ich habe bislang HWMonitor und SpeedFan getestet, aber die haben mir beide nicht gefallen.

insekt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Systemstabilität testen mittels 3DMark?*



insekt schrieb:


> Sind solche Extremen Stresstests echt nötig wenn ich meinen Rechner nur um ca. 10-15% übertakten will? Ich wollte mir jetzt demnächst nen Phenom II 940 BE holen, den kann man ja über den Multiplikator übertakten und an die Grafikkarte wollte ich auch nur über den Treiber ran.
> Nicht dass ich nicht 24h auf den Rechner verzichten könnte  , aber evtl. muss das ja garnicht sein.
> Klar, sicher ist sicher aber reicht es nicht in so einem Fall 3D Mark 10x in Schleife laufen zu lassen, inkl. CPU Tests? Der Speicher bleibt ja vom Multiplikator unberührt (oder?).
> 
> ...




Wenn du sicher sein willst solltest du den Rechner wirklich mehrer stunden so extrem testen!
24stunden halte ich auch für zu viel!
Ich teste meistens  ~6stunden. Wenn danach keine fehler auftretten lasse ich die settings so und beobachte ob fehler im alltag auftretten 

Zum auslesen von temps empfiehlt sich CoreTemp für den CPU und RivaTuner für die GraKa.
Alternativ für alles ist Everest sehr gut, dass kostet allerdings geld!


----------



## OctoCore (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Systemstabilität testen mittels 3DMark?*

10 - 15 % sind für einen Prozessor nicht unbedingt viel, aber bei der Grafikkarte sieht das schon anders aus, vor Allem, wenn sie mit den Standardkühlern ausgestattet ist.
Außerdem dauert es eine gewisse Zeit, bis der ganze Rechner durchgeheizt ist, also bis er seine endgültige Betriebstemperatur hat.
10x 3Dmark reicht dafür garantiert nicht. Es kann dir also durchaus passieren, dass dein Lieblingsgame für ein Stündchen super läuft, aber bei einer fünfstündigen Dauerzockorgie abschmiert. Abgesehen davon bewahrt dich auch ein 24stündiger, erfolgreicher Dauertest unter 3DMark nicht davor, dass irgendein bestimmtes Game Bildfehler wegen der Übertaktung produziert.


----------



## hyperionical (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Systemstabilität testen mittels 3DMark?*

Hab meinen PC immer 6 h mit 3Dmark+ Furmark+F@H und Prime getestet und als Systemprozess hab ich immer nochn nebenher ne riesige 7zip erzeugen lassen und konnte so die kleinst instabilität finden.


----------



## OctoCore (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Systemstabilität testen mittels 3DMark?*

Man muss die richtige Schwachstelle nur finden. 
Ich kann meine GraKa übertakten z.B. den Speicher von 900 auf 1000 MHz setzen. Von mir aus auch mehr, geht auch. Aber 1000 ist so eine schöne Zahl. Alles was du dir vorstellen kannst, läuft super, 3DM 06 in der höchsten Auflösung plus AA/AF so hoch wie möglich, 24 h im Loop, alles was du willst. Auch Games, kein Problem. Die ganze übliche Palette eben. Fein, fein.
Dann nehme ich den 3DMark 2003, den zweiten Test glaube ich, Procyon irgendwas, diese Sequenz mit den Troopern im Raumschiff. Lasse ich die im Loop laufen, egal welche Auflösung oder AA/AF-Stufe, irgendwann gibt es Grafikfehler, dann hängt die Karte, dann der ganze Rechner. Bei jeder Speichertaktfrequenz oberhalb von 960 Mhz. Egal, auf welchem System, ob auf AMD-Basis oder auf Intel. Der ganz individuelle Schwachpunkt meiner Karte. Dabei ist die Sequenz noch nicht einmal besonders anspruchsvoll aus heutiger Sicht.


----------



## insekt (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Systemstabilität testen mittels 3DMark?*

Hui du machst mir ja richtig Angst OctoCore 
Naja auf jedenfall weiß ich jetzt was zu tun ist wenn ich mein System komlett durchchecken will, einfach einmal im Monat nen 24h Dauerstresstest mit Prime95+Furmark oder 3DMark (Wobei mir an Furmark sehr gut gefallen hat, dass es kostenlos ist) und danach einmal die Temperaturen checken.
Vielen Dank auf jedenfall an alle die geantwortet haben.


----------



## Bauer87 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Systemstabilität testen mittels 3DMark?*

Wenn du keine wichtigen Sachen machst, könntest du sogar damit leben, dass der "Normalbetrieb" zum Testen herhalten muss. Wenn dann mal ein Absturz kommt, musst du halt dran denken, dass es von der Übertaktung kommen kann. Wenn du allerdings auch unstabile Software einsetzt, ist natürlich nicht klar, warum die Mühle nun abgestürzt ist. Wobei das gleiche auch für 24 Stunden Dauerbelastung gilt. Nur da läuft halt nicht so viel verschiedene Software.

Also zusammengefasst: Wenn du eh nur spielst, brauchst du keinen (langen) Dauertest. Wenn du allerdings im Normalbetrieb auf Zuverlässigkeit angewiesen bist, musst du doch testen (oder am besten gar nicht übertakten).


----------



## OctoCore (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Systemstabilität testen mittels 3DMark?*



insekt schrieb:


> Hui du machst mir ja richtig Angst OctoCore


 
 Darum geht's ja gar nicht. Es geht nur darum, das du nicht wirklich sicher sein kannst, wenn du ein System ans Limit bringst.. Übertaktung ist eine sehr individuelle Sache, Und wenn mal was nicht klappt oder ein Spiel ständig absemmelt, dann sinds natürlich immer die unfähigen Programmierer oder Publisher, die für teures Geld Bananaware an die unschuldige Kundschaft verkaufen. Oder Microsoft. Die sind immer schuld.


----------



## insekt (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Systemstabilität testen mittels 3DMark?*

Ich will mein System garnicht ans Limit bringen, aber natürlich hast du trotzdem Recht mit dem was du sagst.
Große Taktsprünge werden bei mir eh nicht drin sein, da ich den Boxed Lüfter verwenden will, ist das erste mal dass ich ne CPU selber verbaue, da trau ich mir den Kram mit Wärmeleitpaste etc. noch nicht so richtig zu.


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Systemstabilität testen mittels 3DMark?*

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Übertakten!


----------

